# 2nd hand prices



## PeterHarris (8/8/16)

This might be in the wrong section, if so MODS please move.

This is just my view and a rant i just have to get off my chest.

I have been seeing some prices on 2nd hand kit, that in my mind is just crazy.
if i can buy a tank for 550 new, i would never buy 2nd hand for 500, even if the tank is only 2 weeks old.
this might seem crazy to some, but why would i want to save R50 and then dont have a warranty or peace of mind that if something goes wrong i can take it back to the retailer.

i personally believe that as soon as its a 2nd hand device (tank/mod/ what ever) it needs to be at least 33% less than that of a new one.
the only exception would maybe be for a very popular/rare device where no retailer has stock of it maybe.

maybe you feel different, please do share your thoughts.

edit: i have seen most of these crazy prices on a facebook group, but i am starting to see some of them here in our own classifieds section.

Reactions: Agree 17 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez (8/8/16)

Some of us are in areas where there are no vape shops. Here we neet to reckon courier cost into resale also.

Personally I have only ever sold one item to someone who NEEDED it and I was not really interested in selling. Hence I sold a Tank that I bought for 400(Including shipping) for that exact amount to help a brother out.

As far as I am concerned though, if the prices were crazy then the goods would not be selling. What warranty would you like on a tank anyway, if you look at MODS then yet, but there are no warranty claimable issues with tanks as far as I am aware. Break a pin, break glass, strip threads, thats your own problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (8/8/16)

I agree with you fully on this 1. Once a tank has been opened/used/tried out, its used.
On the other hand its the buyers choice to bargain or pay as advertised.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Keyaam (8/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> This might be in the wrong section, if so MODS please move.
> 
> This is just my view and a rant i just have to get off my chest.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. And yet when devices are sold at 33% less retail value you will still get the lowballers. I guess the vape industry has gone the gumtree route.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/8/16)

Fully agree 

"almost new" to me means "second hand"! and therefore Im not willing to pay anything more than a proper secondhand price.

people also need to consider the buyers thinking:

if you selling R500 Atty at say R450 'like new'. Why would I really opt for your deal and not just pay the extra R50 and get a proper new, where I can hold the retailer accountable should anything go wrong?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## KimVapeDashian (8/8/16)

Id rather buy new, and if i were to choose I would venture over to a website that has been dealing with 2nd hand pc component sales for years.

Here you can't question someones' price, which boggles my mind.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/16)

I couldn't agree more @PeterHarris! Everyday I see classifieds that should just be deleted because the prices asked are simply stupid... and then the sellers go onto bump the thread over and over... but I guess market forces prevail and sometimes there is someone who think a small drop in price despite the fact the thing is second hand is worth it...

Tip - If you have to bump your thread more than twice then either the product is kak or your price is too high.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (8/8/16)

I tend to give my tanks away if the buyer can collect. But I do agree with the price of second hand mods. I too am guilty of pricing abit high when I initially started and there is always room for negotiations. If someones price is too high it's normally responded to by another vaper stating it's too high.


----------



## Jebula999 (8/8/16)

As stated before, If a sellers price is too high, then he probably won't get the sale anyway.

A seller of a second hand item isn't doing anyone a favor by selling it, they are choosing to sell it to make some money back and buy something else.
They are trying to get as much money back as they possibly can, and you are trying to buy it for as little as possible to save as much as you can. If their mod/tank/kit is overpriced, then they must be prepared to wait for the sale, or drop the price after a week or two.

If you don't like a sellers price, try bargain with them, if they won't budge, move on and wait for a better deal.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (8/8/16)

I think part of the problem is the difference in retail prices. Sellers tend to base their prices on what they paid for the new item, not on what the cheapest retailer is charging for the same item. I have seen "sale" prices on gear at some vendors where it is still more expensive than the regular price at other vendors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie (8/8/16)

RichJB said:


> I think part of the problem is the difference in retail prices. Sellers tend to base their prices on what they paid for the new item, not on what the cheapest retailer is charging for the same item. I have seen "sale" prices on gear at some vendors where it is still more expensive than the regular price at other vendors.



I agree, but the seller should do some homework and base it off the cheaper retailer. If you bought it from "I have to pay rent so my prices are higher" retailers, then that's your problem

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff (8/8/16)

For me I won't look twice at an item unless it's significantly cheaper than buying online with the delivery costs included. It's just not worth the hassle of sorting out delivery etc (which is never a problem when buying from our vendors). So basically it's gotta be worth my while financially to go to the hassle/risk of buying 2nd hand.

But I'm fussy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/8/16)

This is a tough subject.
But yes i have seen some ridiculous prices where 2nd hand gear is more expensive than the average price new.

I think there are alot of things to consider when selling 2nd hand gear.

Eg- i have a rx at moment on the forum selling for R500 reason for price- i paid R1000 but now new they arround R850 mines got some normal wear so willing to take a extra knock.

Then i have a moonshot selling in ss for R450. Thats the price i paid for it on a sir vape special- reason for price i opened it tested it and put it away. Yes im selling at same price but what about the R90 shiping i paid. I tend to sell to someone local so they save those costs and all the ss moonshots are sold out so you wont get another at that price.

I too if i see a ridiculous price i will call someone out so that newbies dont get hammered.
But at end of day no one is forced to buy your gear.
And half the times people are just looking for freebies. If you dont like the price cause its only R50 cheaper negotiate but also dont waist peoples time asking to make it cheaper when you not even intrested.

Thats my 2c.
Vape on...


----------



## E.T. (8/8/16)

@Clouds4Days "_And half the times people are just looking for freebies._", Yes I agree with that statement, now give me a freebie.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (8/8/16)

Classifieds... some thoughts IMO. In decades long past classifieds used to be mostly an honest place to sell, buy or trade, both locally and online. But in general they have not been for a long time, and especially not online where you are not face to face. Sellers respected the prices asked, paid it if they wanted it enough to do so or tried to politely work out a deal with the seller if they were open to accepting offers or trades.

IMO an honest seller sets their prices based on what their cash outlay for the item had been and depreciates it's value based on how much use they got out of it, it's currant condition, the items currant availability and how fast they want to sell it. It is the sellers right to set their prices as they choose to. But it is not a buyers right to publicly chastise a seller online for setting them too high in their opinion. If a seller is willing to deal, it should always be stated right in the ad. If not stated that should stop the low ball offers when a buyer should always respect that, and if it's more than they are willing to spend just look elsewhere.

Enter the greedy that peruse classified ads in ever increasing numbers now days (both sellers and buyers), and those that are often quite rude publicly or privately (also both sellers and buyers). The hassles of selling has long been to the point that even some otherwise honest sellers hedge against the onslaught of low ball buyers who will offer ridiculous counter offers, want free shipping tossed in or ask for uneven/unfair trades. Buyers do the same to guard against untrustworthy sellers who do not tell it all about an item. The are paying up front for something sight unseen, often from a total stranger online. Feedback ratings are only as good as the people using them, so are not always an honest rating. FleaBay is a prime example of worthless feedback ratings.

The biggest mistake sellers make IMO is not stating their complete terms on their ad, not writing complete descriptions (including listing any issues with it) that leave little or no need for questions about what they are selling, and when called for include clear pictures of the item. A picture always helps so is preferred. But of something new shouldn't be needed as a perspective buyer can find them online. The biggest mistake buyers make is they assume it is always a buyers market, often when it is not, and that any seller will accept a lower offer or trade when many will never accept lower. If a seller states on the ad they will not deal, they should not be getting any low ball or trade offers at all. In real life some low baller's will still chime in anyway, but are easy to ignore on most forum aps.

I have long experience with selling online, going back to the 80's and doing thousands of transactions. And I was an honest seller who was well known at those interest specific places to always ask fair prices for what was very nice items that had been well taken care of, some no longer available or rare/very rare so in high to very high demand, some still new. When I sold some of my collections online folks actually fought over them to the point of starting bidding wars. My ad's were not an auction... so the first person to say "I'll take it" or similar got it for my listed asking price + shipping if it was not included. But I was also one who would not put up with the greedy. I am also someone who for years now will and has trashed truck loads of items before I'd sell them for less than what I wanted for them. So all the later years that I did place classifieds ads, "No offers/No trades" was always stated in every ad. I would not yield on my terms, even if it meant not selling the item because my asking prices were very fair. I sold off a lot of the collections I had spent a life time finding with no hassles at all online until about 17-18 years ago. It was all down hill from there until I stopped selling anything at all about 10 years ago. In those interest specific areas there were far more greedy folks than honest buyers. Like being offered as little as 1/3 of what I asked and wanting free shipping/insurance even for still brand new items that were no longer available but still in demand. Or if they were still available they sold for way more new then than I had paid for them new years before, I got low ball offers even though I based my price on what I had paid years before. It became the same with people in need I had often stepped up and tried to help out as well all my life. Some were NOT people in need, just people taking advantage of my generosity. Why I no longer PIF anything, why I have not done ads for a long time. I still have all the vape gear I ever bought except some loaned out to help folks try to get off the stinkies, that were never returned when they were clearly told I wanted them back before I lent them out. I don't use most of the vape gear anymore, never will again, so have thought about making a hammered collage out of all of it, framing it and hanging it on a wall. It could be vape art (albeit expensive vape art) instead of the trash fodder many others things have been. FWIW YMMV

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bearshare (8/8/16)

i agree TFV8 comes to mind , but some only use the forum as a selling point and dont contribute.
i think for sale section should have some sort of post count before you can post , @Silver has asked a few to intro themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/8/16)

I do not know why this bugs you so much that you decided to create a thread for it.

The way I see it is simple, you post an item for sale and anyone who might be interested is going to click on it to view the ad (generally the price first) and then if your price is too high either move on or consider negotiating depending on how badly you want the item.

If someone wants to waste their time posting an item at a really high price and they are not willing to budge, then so be it?
I do not think this will stop it from happening.

In my experience you always find those people who try make as much off of their 2nd hand items as possible and sell them at hardly a reduced rate and then you get the other guys who you know, as soon as they post an item it is going to be a great price and you need to try jump on it ASAP!

EDIT: That being said, I do feel as if some people get tired of those who try and low-ball you and therefore they increase the price when posting.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I do not know why this bugs you so much that you decided to create a thread for it.
> 
> The way I see it is simple, you post an item for sale and anyone who might be interested is going to click on it to view the ad (generally the price first) and then if your price is too high either move on or consider negotiating depending on how badly you want the item.
> 
> ...



For sure bud totally agree. You cant just say cause it's second hand now take 33% off . would you sell your car for 33% less after a month? Seller can sell item at any price he wants and if you dont agree move on as you said bud.

If you think its too high but are truly intrested in the product then see if seller will negotiate with you.
Lile i said everyone wants freebies.


----------



## Bearshare (8/8/16)

case in point

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv8-kit-for-sale.t26734/ *72hrs*

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sold-smok-tfv8-in-silver.t26812/ *not even an hour*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/8/16)

Bearshare said:


> case in point
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv8-kit-for-sale.t26734/ *72hrs*
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sold-smok-tfv8-in-silver.t26812/ *not even an hour*



Look, to be fair one is in Sandton and the other in the Vaal. There are far more people who stay closer to Sandton than in the Vaal region.


That being said price still plays the biggest role, people associate 2nd hand items with a savings - otherwise for most there is not much point to it.

One thing people need to keep in mind is that lets say you have a tank you purchased 2 days ago and you want to sell it.
If after 7 days it has still not been sold, it is therefore over a week old. Sure, some might not use the device anymore after putting it up for sale but quite a few will continue to use it after they have put it up for sale as well.


----------



## Heino13 (9/8/16)

I think people should be negotiable at the least...

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (9/8/16)

I prefer buying new but I am always looking for a bargain and will browse the classifieds to see what is for sale. 
If I think it is a fair deal or I really want it I will contact the seller. If I don't like the price or the conditions I move on. No hard feelings


----------



## Feliks Karp (9/8/16)

In my humble opinion people need a reality check in several departments, even if you just ran one tank of juice through your atty, it's used, knocking a Curtis Jackson off isn't going to cut it, and you are selling it so people know you need to sell it, obviously they're going to try low ball you, this isn't 1980's USSR, they are allowed to offer you whatever they want to, either be polite; say no thank you or ignore it and move on. 

On the other side of the coin, if I want to ask R1000 for an empty coke can with a stick stabbed in to it, I can, and yes, you should fully be able to question why I think that trash...I mean art, is worth what I'm asking for it, but if some one wants to buy it that's on them, unless of course I'm being fraudulent.

tldr; People on both sides take this way too personally, 99% of the second hand market is not specialised goods it's common gear that's been in both someone's mouth and sweaty hands, Stalin is dead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (9/8/16)

Seeing as I'm quite new to this forum even though I've been vaping many years the classifieds boggle my mind. It can be so useful to trade up or help someone out or even make a bit of money back for ur unused goods. The way I c it I hav a lot of unused stuff so if I even sell it at 50% of the original price I'm getting more back then I expected Coz when I bought the equipment I spent that money with no intention of getting it back. But then I c many vapers on the classifieds charging absurd secondhand prices for gear. If u don't hav the extra money to vape and buy gear then maybe it's not for u. If u understand Wat I'm saying. And of course we can ignore the ads but the ads get bumped over and over. If u need to bump ur ad, u need to drop ur price. That's Wat I did. Be reasonable second hand is second hand as soon as it's out the box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bearshare (9/8/16)

Scouse45 said:


> Seeing as I'm quite new to this forum even though I've been vaping many years the classifieds boggle my mind. It can be so useful to trade up or help someone out or even make a bit of money back for ur unused goods. The way I c it I hav a lot of unused stuff so if I even sell it at 50% of the original price I'm getting more back then I expected Coz when I bought the equipment I spent that money with no intention of getting it back. But then I c many vapers on the classifieds charging absurd secondhand prices for gear. If u don't hav the extra money to vape and buy gear then maybe it's not for u. If u understand Wat I'm saying. And of course we can ignore the ads but the ads get bumped over and over. If u need to bump ur ad, u need to drop ur price. That's Wat I did. Be reasonable second hand is second hand as soon as it's out the box.




so whats for sale at less 50%

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stephen (9/8/16)

Personally I think people are looking to much into this.
If you have a willing seller and willing buyer, the price is reasonable for that specific transaction.
Market forces will ultimately dictate the price over time. If you feel the price is too high move on, if you not happy with a counter offer from a potential buyer say no thank you and move on.

I'm sorry I'm battling to see the problem, the only issue I would have is if people were negatively commenting and offering their unasked for opinion on people's ads, because it seriously is none of their business....
From what I've seen there is very little of this on the Forum, and admin seem to be very good at nipping what there is in the bud.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (9/8/16)

I agree with most replies here. the reason for this thread you ask?
i don't want to go post on someones add and tell them their price it too high, or this or that, that is just disrespectful and in no way do i want to impact other users ability to sell their items.
like maybe there would be a potential buyer that is happy to pay a certain price, and i go and comment saying hey mr, your price is not right blah blah, and then that user loses his sale. I'm not that guy.

In the same breath, i just though i need to get it out there that I FEEL that some 2nd prices are way to high, in my OPINION.
i just don't want it to become the norm where sellers feel because everyone is asking high-ish pricing, that it is now accepted as a standard that you can go crazy on all prices and not budge on your ask.

but i agree, willing buyer, willing seller. i have bought 2nd hand gear at a relatively high price (REO) this was when they where not easily available as they are today.
and I have sold items for like R50 - R20 a tank. 

I guess my main reason is basically to let buyers know that they don't have to settle for crazy prices, *2nd hand classifieds is almost never a sellers market*.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> I have sold items for like R50 - R20 a tank.
> 
> I guess my main reason is basically to let buyers know that they don't have to settle for crazy prices, *2nd hand classifieds is almost never a sellers market*.



When you have one of those tanks for for R20 let me know please  So i can buy it and sell it for R200

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (9/8/16)

Stephen, I must admit, I am often seriously tempted to tell a buyer "Dude, I can buy new for R10 less than you're charging..." But as you say, it's none of my business. And then why should I do their research for them? If people aren't jumping at their offer, they need to do the math themselves.

That said, I've had very good buying experiences in the classifieds. I've never sold anything because I choose my gear very carefully. But I've bought two items and got very good deals on both. I also collected from one seller, which allowed me the opportunity to chat to him and pick up a ton of great info on DIY juice-mixing. So win-win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (9/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> When you have one of those tanks for for R20 let me know please  So i can buy it and sell it for R200


you can buy my Aero tank Mega, still in its box and all, maybe there is a coil aswell R20.


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> you can buy my Aero tank Mega, still in its box and all, maybe there is a coil aswell R20.



If you serious Ill give you the R20 and you can piff it on my behalf bud.


----------



## Stephen (9/8/16)

@Silver a suggestion that may alleviate a lot of the issues raised in this thread. Why not insist on the New Recommended Retail Price being included with every classified ad.


----------



## PeterHarris (9/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> If you serious Ill give you the R20 and you can piff it on my behalf bud.


dont worry about the bucks - i have some old stuff i need to get rid off, i will do it just before i move to Slovakia  was thinking of doing a bundle piff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/8/16)

Stephen said:


> @Silver a suggestion that may alleviate a lot of the issues raised in this thread. Why not insist on the New Recommended Retail Price being included with every classified ad.


dont think this is needed for our forum, most member here know all the vendors sites and can do a quick check.
just to remind all, that the high prices i was referring to is mostly linked to a facebook group. only isolated incidents/posts spotted on our classifieds section.


----------



## Stephen (9/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> dont think this is needed for our forum, most member here know all the vendors sites and can do a quick check.
> just to remind all, that the high prices i was referring to is mostly linked to a facebook group. only isolated incidents/posts spotted on our classifieds section.


I was thinking about new vapers having some context and buying with confidence.

But even for experienced vapers and just looking at today's classifieds, how many people would know the landed recommended retail price of the Smy DNA200 or the Efusion Duo. 

Creating context is never a bad thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/16)

Stephen said:


> @Silver a suggestion that may alleviate a lot of the issues raised in this thread. Why not insist on the New Recommended Retail Price being included with every classified ad.



I agree @Stephen - that more info is always better and as you say, creating context is good. Thanks for the suggestion.

But we have loads of admin already - around making sure folk put in all the required info - and asking them to put in another bit of info is going to increase the load. Also, the new price varies from retailer to retailer so i think there may be arguments and debate on what that price is.

Our view on the Classifieds is that if members submit all the info then it should all be fine. If something is too expensive, rather move on to the next advert. Keep the classifieds discussions on topic. We may at some point introduce minimum post restrictions for posting new threads in the Classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> I agree with most replies here. the reason for this thread you ask?
> i don't want to go post on someones add and tell them their price it too high, or this or that, that is just disrespectful and in no way do i want to impact other users ability to sell their items.
> like maybe there would be a potential buyer that is happy to pay a certain price, and i go and comment saying hey mr, your price is not right blah blah, and then that user loses his sale. I'm not that guy.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

And im thankful that this might provoke more sensible trading.

I for one wont chip in a sales thread to tell the person theyre asking too much. I just move on. And thus, ive seen plenty stuff that i moved on... just because i believed the person wanted too much.

I dont know if the person was willing to negotiate. Dont care either, i dont like shopping at flea markets. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (11/8/16)

Stephen said:


> @Silver a suggestion that may alleviate a lot of the issues raised in this thread. Why not insist on the New Recommended Retail Price being included with every classified ad.



This is a bad idea, you would be essentially turing this entire forum upside down. This is heading towards the car market way of operation where second hand deals will pay what the "market rate it" or where insurance pays out what they think all cars of that model go for despite the load of extras (petty example but the point stands). Again there are way to many factors to take into place, different shipping methods (DHL, express, standard, freight all at different costs each), some shop owners buy stock from other owners who bulk order, some owners want to undercut the market and others have overheads to cover. Saying a mod should sell at RXXX however your selling it for RYYY just because market shows this is the cost price is wrong.

Like others have said different situations will account for different offers, I would pay a premium for someone who handled the import cost and hassle vs someone who simply has a standard device I can ship myself. Then there are others who dont mind a small knock off a shelf price be it second hand and others that prefer a brand new device.

The way the system works is how many other forums and classifieds do, if the price is to high for you move on. This forum will without a doubt call out guys overcharging people (simple research by a buyer should also raise flags).

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## rogue zombie (11/8/16)

Soprono said:


> Like others have said different situations will account for different offers, I would pay a premium for someone who handled the import cost and hassle vs someone who simply has a standard device I can ship myself. Then there are others who dont mind a small knock off a shelf price be it second hand and others that prefer a brand new device.



I agree with on imports, expect to pay more off a buyer who did.

But a point I made earlier, if you bought it locally, and you bought it from an expensive retailer. Then you should at least see what the cheap retailers are selling it for.

So if you paid R800 from retailer X, and retailer Y is selling it for R600... Don't expect to get R590, because you paid R800.

I've seen plenty of unreasonable prices here, where a person should've done themselves a favour, and done some homework.

The point I'm making, "situations differ," but as a seller don't mane your "situation" someone else's problem. You just going to clutter up the classifieds

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

I've done a bit of research on this.

Months used vs damage on device price paid to new price.

Got a excel spreadsheet for these kinda ask


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

